# Free 50g Barrel



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

As posted. Free barrel 50 gallon. 
First pickup.

I am in Stouffville.

Thanks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

Habs73 said:


> As posted. Free barrel 50 gallon.
> First pickup.
> 
> I am in Stouffville.
> ...


This has been picked up. It can be closed. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

